# What's a LOPI model : M-440-T worth ? $690 ?



## HDRock (Aug 5, 2013)

This one ,Original owner's manual included
Exhaust piping included. Not used since last cleaning.

Edit: Looks like this is pre EPA


----------



## pen (Aug 6, 2013)

I wouldn't pay that much for it.

The pics look like it's in great shape, and if it were inside and out, I'd probably be willing to give 400 for it for use in a cabin.

After switching to an EPA stove in my home, there would be no going back for me. 

The real question is, what is it worth to you?


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah for three hundred more you can get a new stove that is more efficient heat and wood usage wise. Not to mention not crapping up the chimney.

The 440 was a hoss in its time.


----------



## HDRock (Aug 6, 2013)

I was interested cuz It was a Lopi and It looked to be in great shape but , I posted it then searched and found it was pre EPA
I am only interested in getting an EPA stove.
Because I don't know much about stoves it's a chore trying to find a good used one and, much of the time the people selling them don't know much about the stove they have, and if they do they don't bother to put the info in the add.
I will keep looking but may just buy new when they have some sales on em .
Don't they usually have sales in the fall


----------



## pen (Aug 6, 2013)

Keep your eyes peeled. Money was tight here when I found my englander 30 on craiglist. The unit was installed in a single wide trailer. They smouldered the thing so badly with green wood the inside of the stove was solid creosote and they wanted 450 just to get the thing out as they overheated all winter (way too big a stove for the space even with poor fuel).

I showed up, looked at the stove and told them that the ATM would only let me take out 400 bucks in one day, if they wanted 450 they'd have to wait till next Sat when I had the time to come back (white lie ) They took the 400 and I brought home a 1 year old stove with an extra set of baffle boards to boot.

As I said, money was tight when I bought that unit and the wife wasn't happy. When I sold my old stove on ebay for more than I paid for the new one, the wife smiled. That stove went to a person who sold their EPA stove for dirt saying it didn't heat for poo. With questioning, it was obvious the reason was unseasoned wood; the old stoves can chew threw it at a sacrifice of quantity, but the EPA units just hiss at the higher moisture stuff and don't do jack.

Deals are out there, be patient. In hindsight, even if I paid full price for my stove it would have paid off in gas money / wear/tear on the truck in the extra wood I had to bring home for the old stove in only about 2 years.

pen


----------



## HDRock (Aug 6, 2013)

I have found some really good deals on some but they turn out to be to small. I can't risk going to small with no other heat source


----------



## pen (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't know what your current burn times or usage are, but with my fisher, I was going through about 5.5 cord a winter.  Even with that, to run the stove so it wasn't a smoking SOB all day it'd run out by about 1pm in the afternoon.  That meant I'd often come home to a 55 or 60 degree house from work.  The advantage of the fisher was it could heat the pace to 70 within an hour but I had to start a new fire almost daily.

When switching to my new stove I have at most gone through 4.5 cord per winter (the first year learning the stove) since it's gone down to 3.5 cord.  The other advantage is I come home to hot coals and a house at 65, just throw wood on and am good to go.  The new stove can't heat the place up as quickly as the old one could, but that's not an issue since it isn't as cold as it used to be when I come home now (so long as the wood is well seasoned).

You'll find the unit you need with patience, with good fuel and an appropriately sized chimney for your new EPA stove, you'll be amazed at the difference.

Good luck

pen


----------



## HDRock (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmmm, sent an email ,Close by, $200.
Only Info in add ,Wood burning, free standing stove
What do ya think this is

Edit I'm going to start new thread on this


----------

